# SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn :))))))))))))))))



## hornhechteutin (15. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin,
heute war der Tag der Tage für mich , heute war Prüfungstag für den SBF-See . War ein heftiger und streßiger Tag den ich nicht nochmal erleben möchte . Hab gebüffelt wie verrückt , die Knoten konnte ich blind aber bei der Prüfung ? Den einfachen Kreuzknoten , für den brauchte ich 2 Anläufe , aber egal .
*Seit heute 14,05 Uhr bin ich stolzer Besitzer des SBF-See Scheines *:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Mensch Micha 


|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

|laola:

Freut mich riesig für Dich.









Leute nehmt die Boote rein, der Micha hat den Führerschein....


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

Von mir auch alles jute und das das Boot nicht zu groß ausfälltlg


----------



## Fishzilla (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Da gratuliere ich auch mal ganz herzlich.
PS. Knoten hatte ich schon 2 Wochen nach der Prüfung vergessen......


----------



## Schuppilli (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Hallo Micha, ich habe 2003 den SFB-See gemacht und kann alles nachvollziehen.
Aber heute kann ich die Knoten auch nicht mehr.Ich wünsche Dir ALLZEIT eine  Handbreit
Wasser unterm Kiel.
Schuppilli


----------



## Acki (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Moin @ michael herzlichen glückwunsch#6und immer ne handbreit wasser unterm kiel:q und schon ein neues boot in aussicht? gruß acki


----------



## HD4ever (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

|schild-g Dann mal los auf große Fahrt ! #6
hab den SBF auch irgendwie 10 Jahre vor mir hergeschoben ...
tierisch gefreut das ich ihn dann endlich mal gemacht hatte - 
ist schon wad anderes mit 30 anstatt mit 5 PS #6
und was sind überhaupt Knoten ? |rolleyes


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Hallo Micha, Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!
Knoten, war das nicht ne Geschwindigkeitsangabe? 2. Anlauf? Hast du nich schnell genug gepaddelt oder was?:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## fireline (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*







mfg


----------



## Big Rolly (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Hallo Micha 

auch von meiner Seite herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung

und immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel :vik:


----------



## Torsk1 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Glückwunsch zu bestandenen Prüfung, ich bin auch dran im Frühjahr#h.


----------



## schwedenklausi (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Willkommen im Club !
schwedenklausi


----------



## AndreL (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Hallo Michael,
ich sach ma.................
ERSTER! Ich habe meinen SBF See seid heute 12:10Uhr !
Aber aller herzlichsten Glückwunsch, ist wirklich eine schwere und nervige Prüfung. Trotzdem habe ich es geschafft (wie weiß ich auch nicht genau) 100% in der Theorie zu erreichen.......

P.S. Wo hast du denn die Prüfung gemacht?


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Moin Moin ,

@all
danke für die Glückwünsche freut mich tierisch . Mit den Knoten meinte ich nicht die Geschwindigkeit :q. Wir mußten 5 von 6 Knoten am Tampen binden können wie Phalsteg,Achtknoten, belegen einer Klampe u.s.w :q



AndreL schrieb:


> P.S. Wo hast du denn die Prüfung gemacht?


na *Glückwunsch *Andre , super . Hab die Prüfung in Lübeck gemacht mit ca.60 anderen . 

@Acki
neee das dauert noch ein wenig , vielleicht 2009 kriege ich ein Boot :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## ollidi (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Glückwunsch zu dem Schein. #6
Das steht auch noch mal auf meiner Liste. Wenn ich nur die Zeit dazu hätte.:c


----------



## Jirko (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

herzlichen glückwunsch auch von mir an euch beide, michael und andre #6


----------



## Dorschminister (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Mensch Micha Glückwunsch,
na da werden wir beide aber ende des Monats auf der Invaliden-Liege mal ein kräftigen Schluck Glühwein zu uns nehmen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> heute war der Tag der Tage für mich , heute war Prüfungstag für den SBF-See . War ein heftiger und streßiger Tag den ich nicht nochmal erleben möchte . Hab gebüffelt wie verrückt , die Knoten konnte ich blind aber bei der Prüfung ? Den einfachen Kreuzknoten , für den brauchte ich 2 Anläufe , aber egal .
> *Seit heute 14,05 Uhr bin ich stolzer Besitzer des SBF-See Scheines *:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::
> 
> ...


 
mööönsch micha, allet juute mein gutsder...
dann weiß ich ja wer mich mal mitnimmt auf nem RICHTIGEN boot 

grüße aus lübeck

mirco


----------



## knutemann (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

|schild-gMicha, da kannste an dein Belly jetzt mal nenn 20 PS AB dranhängen:m


----------



## C.K. (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Glückwunsch an euch beide.
Den will ich nächstes Jahr auch machen, wenn meine Schulter wieder in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Na prima,
herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel. #6


----------



## Dorschknorpel (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Na denn mal allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch Kaptain.
...und allzeit gute Heimkehr!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Andre und Michael!
So besoffen wie nach meiner SBF See Prüfung war ich noch nie :q

Ich sach mal "Prost"


----------



## BSZocher (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*



AndreL schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> ich sach ma.................
> ERSTER! Ich habe meinen SBF See seid heute 12:10Uhr !
> Aber aller herzlichsten Glückwunsch, ist wirklich eine schwere und nervige Prüfung. Trotzdem habe ich es geschafft (wie weiß ich auch nicht genau) 100% in der Theorie zu erreichen.......
> ...



NEE NEE 

Wir (Meine Frau :l und meinereiner) sind ERSTE

Seit 12:05 um genau zu sein!

@Hornhechteutin + AndreL: Glückwunsch von uns


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Na dann auch von mir|schild-g an euch vier. 

@ Micha, dann können wir ja vlt mal den kleinen Kutter von Jens mit dir als Käptn mieten:m


----------



## Karstein (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Willkommen im Club, Michael! #6

Nun musste ran, Tonnenpraxis im Fehmarnbelt wäre die beste Einsteigerübung! :m

Nein, Spaß beiseite - bist wesentlich weiter als so mancher Norwegen"experte" hier, Kompliment nach all dem Büffeln!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## danny877 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Gratulation Micha zur bestandenen Prüfung #6 & immer 'ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.

Bin wie Torsk1 im Frühjahr mit dem SBF-S und SRC drann. Habe vor ein paar Wochen zum Aufwärmen schonmal den SBF-B im chrashkurs gemacht.


----------



## holli72 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch an alle die den schein bestanden haben#6 auch wenn ich noch nicht solange im ab bin

gruß holger#h


----------



## de Mischi (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Moin Micha, 
herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung! #6


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Glückwunsch euch Vieren auch von mir. Ich hab erst am 12.1. Prüfung.... hoffentlich kann ich dann auch Jubeln


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

:vik:Hab gerade nen Kollegen gefragt ( Landschaftsarchitekt) Es gibt keine Gummibäume für die Ostsee!:vik:
Viel Spaß euch allen!


----------



## AndreL (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> :vik:Hab gerade nen Kollegen gefragt ( Landschaftsarchitekt) Es gibt keine Gummibäume für die Ostsee!:vik:
> Viel Spaß euch allen!



Da hast du wohl recht!
ABER, mir kam vorhin zu Ohren, das die zuständigen Behörden veranlaßt haben, sämtliche Tonnen, Molen und andere "Hindernisse" auf der Ostsee mit stoßabsorbierenden Stoffen zu ummanteln, als sie informiert wurden WER denn jetzt so alles ab heute mit richtigen Booten fahren darf...................................


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Moin Käptn Micha !!! Auch von mir "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" zum bestandenen Schein...... wir sehen uns auf "DEINER OSTSEE" |supergri... Wann startet den die 3te Auflage "" Kleinboot treffen von Neustadt""" ???????


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Sauber Micha #6

Ich kann das soooo gut nachvollziehen.
Die Wochen während der Lehrgänge und dann die Prüfung sind wie ein Ausnahmezustand. Büffeln büffeln und wieder büffeln.
Der Autoführerschein ist total leicht dagegen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Moin Moin ,


BSZocher schrieb:


> NEE NEE
> 
> Wir (Meine Frau :l und meinereiner) sind ERSTE
> 
> Seit 12:05 um genau zu sein!



auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch :q:q:q

@Truttafriend


> Der Autoführerschein ist total leicht dagegen



das kannste laut sagen . wer glaubt den Schein mit links zu machen der täuscht sich . Der SBF-See hat es in sich nicht umsonst sind ca. 25 % bei uns durchgefallen 

@Schwarzwusel
hab noch keinen Plan aber geht auf jedenfall los :q:q

@all
nochmals DANKE für die Glückwünsche . Hab die halbe Nacht nicht pennen können so aufgedreht war ich noch |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## theactor (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

HI,

seeehr geil, Herr OberEutinKaptain! #6
Gratulation und überfahr nicht die armen Bellybootler 

|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Moin Moin ,


theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> seeehr geil, Herr OberEutinKaptain! #6
> Gratulation und überfahr nicht die armen Bellybootler
> ...


danke Sönke und würde ich auch nie nicht tun ,im Gegenteil . Überlege ob ich nicht beim Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 2008 nicht den Kutter fahre und wehe dem Banausen die mit den Boote durch die Armada der BB  durchfahren besonders die Jetski Fahrer :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

auch alles gute aus berlin.den stress habe ich nun 2 jahre hinter mir und will ihn nicht noch mal!!!man hat alle tonnen jetzt gelb angemalt du weißt doch gefahrenstelleirgend wie drumrumkommen.und immer eine handbreit wasser unterm kiel.denke dran die wasserbüffel sind schlimmer als die landjägersolltest du dir ein boot zulegen nimm eine nummer größer denn der platz reicht eh nie.


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Hi Michi, #r|laola:


Hast Du super gemacht   Hab ich doch immer gesagt, dass aus dir noch mal was richtiges wird  

Denn können wir ja mal nach L. in DK. mit Yak längsseits 
als Landungsboot an unserem Privatriff  :m
Und unterwegs noch´n paar Dickdorsche rauspumpen|kopfkrat

Ach so jetzt weiß ich wieder :"immer ne handbreit wasser unterm Kiel und drei Finger breit malt im Glas " #6


Peter

PS: Langsam erhol ich mich von dem Tag (Insider)


----------



## T.T (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Micha,

Glückwunsch zum "Lappen"! Haste fein gemacht!

Ich bin seit Freitag dabei. Mir reicht es jetzt schon. #q


----------



## Nightbird61 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

na suuuuper wieder ein fregattenkapitän mehr auf den weltmeeren,dann man nicht back- und steuerborb verwechseln.und immer ne handbreit wasser unterm kiel.petri heil und schiff ahoi


----------



## Broesel (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Mensch Micha,
das find ich ja klasse... Glückwunsch...und Bordmaskotchen hast ja genug in der Familie... |wavey: 

Mögest immer genug Wasser unterm Kiel haben etc etc... man sieht sich hoffentlich bald ma wieder...


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Dann mal WILLKOMMEN IM CLUB #6


----------



## sunny (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man den Schein in deinem Alter noch schaffen kann :q. |schild-g , Lob und Anerkennung #6. Dann kanst'e ja beim nächsten Kleinboottreffen den Kleinkutter fahren.

Seid dem ich den Schein habe, bin ich nie wieder gefahren. Das werde ich nächstes Jahr in Norge ändern :vik:.


----------



## Kunze (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Hallo Micha!

Glückwunsch :m und allzeit gute Fahrt. #h


----------



## Salora (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Willkommen im Club Micha. #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Moin Moin ,
nochmals vielen Dank für die vielen vielen Glückwünsche , freu mich tierisch :q . Werde am 24ten vormittags mal sehen wie es ist mit dem Kutter von Jens und mal ne Einweisungstour machen :q:q:q:q:q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## peterws (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Glückwunsch auch von mir, habe das Ding nun auch schon ein paar Jahre.

Einen Rat/Spruch unseres Ausbilders möchte ich Dir aber noch mit auf den Weg geben:
"Sie haben jetzt den Schein, aber glauben'se bloß nicht sie könnten jetzt nach Helgoland segeln"


----------



## raubangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*Benutzername*

Von mir auch Glückwunsch!!



peterws schrieb:


> ....
> Einen Rat/Spruch unseres Ausbilders möchte ich Dir aber noch mit auf den Weg geben:
> "Sie haben jetzt den Schein, aber glauben'se bloß nicht sie könnten jetzt nach Helgoland segeln"



Segeln lernt man ja auch woanders.....


----------



## peterws (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

Meinte natürlich "motoren" und nicht segeln!


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SBF-SEE Hurra ich hab ihn )))))))))))))))*

mOIN mOIN ;


peterws schrieb:


> Meinte natürlich "motoren" und nicht segeln!


ist doch egal :q . Wichtig ist doch nur das Dein Ausbilder den richtigen und wahren Spruch drauf hatte :vik: . Leider sieht es in der Realität eben so aus , das sich viele überschätzen und genau aus diesem Grunde werde ich erst einmal alleine ne Fahrt mit dem Kutter machen mit dem ich in der nächsten Zeit fahren werde um zu üben . Kurz rausfahren und wieder anlegen den jeder Kutter oder jeder Boot fährt sich anders und das möchte ich wissen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------

